

Mozilla Kills Flash on Firefox as Adobe Rushes Patch - bpolania
http://www.informationweek.com/software/enterprise-applications/mozilla-kills-flash-on-firefox-as-adobe-rushes-patch/d/d-id/1321287?_mc=NL_IWK_EDT_IWK_daily_20150715&cid=NL_IWK_EDT_IWK_daily_20150715&elq=f048bd66575f43d081d9145a773e2ae6&elqCampaignId=15514

======
lightlyused
"Adobe Rushes Patch" is all you need to know. Some software just needs to go
away.

